# Post TT Surgery and No Lifting & BHRT



## ldonvito (Aug 6, 2012)

I've finally given in to the fact that it's in my best interest to get a TT. Everything points to Benign nodules but they are growing steadly, left side over 5cm and very visable. I have two questions I would welcome any feedback on:

1. I am a single mom of two, 4 and 14 months, with little help. I have been told no lifting for at least two weeks but after 4 days or so I'm on my own and need to lift the baby up a down. If I'm careful and bend and the knees not leaning over will I be alright? I was thinking about wrapping my neck to give it more support?

2. I'm waiting to see if my Endo is open to me taking natural replacements which include T3 and T4. In addition I am looking for a doctor who does Bioidentical Hormone Replacement Therapy (BHRT) to work with the Endo. Does anyone have any experience and if so how quickly did you start to feel better? Being the only one to take care of the kids I have to bounce back quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a 15 month old at home and getting a TT next week. When I asked my Dr about lifting the baby she told me she would recommend not doing so at least for the first week with no heavy lifting for two weeks. She suggested that if he needed to be held to try and do so while I am sitting down. My son is about 22 pounds and I too only have help for the first 4 days after surgery so I wast planning on changing diapers on the ground- giving him his meals at his little tikes table so I don't have to lift him up to the high chair and staying confined to just a few rooms in the house to make the non-lifing thing easier?? It definitely will be some craziness to say the least.... Interested to hear what other moms have done!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ldonvito said:


> I've finally given in to the fact that it's in my best interest to get a TT. Everything points to Benign nodules but they are growing steadly, left side over 5cm and very visable. I have two questions I would welcome any feedback on:
> 
> 1. I am a single mom of two, 4 and 14 months, with little help. I have been told no lifting for at least two weeks but after 4 days or so I'm on my own and need to lift the baby up a down. If I'm careful and bend and the knees not leaning over will I be alright? I was thinking about wrapping my neck to give it more support?
> 
> ...












Hoh, boy!! Do talk to the doc about this. Maybe they can put extra sutures and such.

I was a single mom too and sometimes I wonder how "we all" ever manage to make it. But somehow we did and we do.

When is your Thyroidectomy scheduled?? God bless!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't have children, but I can tell you I tried to lift a hay bale (~45 pounds) too soon after surgery and I could definitely feel the pulling and stopped. I think you really want to give it a full week. That said, I got my stitches out at 10 days and re-roofed the house, no probs.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

I had my TT 7 weeks ago. I have 4 boys (my youngest is 8 mo. old). I was fortunate to have a lot of help during recovery & I would say if you can somehow find help for at least the 1st week, that would be best. Maybe a HS or college student? I felt like I turned a corner to being better around day 6. The first 2 days were the hardest. You're voice will be weak and tire easily for the first 3 weeks. As far as hormone, I'm on Synthroid 112 mcg. I was started at 100 mcg and was increased after my 6 week labs. I have to wait another 6 weeks before getting my labs on the 112 mcg. Truth is, this process can't be rushed. It really sucks. I know. I homeschool my older 3 boys (I've been homeschooling for 4 years). I started this school year yesterday, and I'm so discouraged bc I don't sleep well still, I don't have the energy I used to have, plus with the new baby and just trying to survive each day... stinks. Yet, as my endo said, you have to have patience and give yourself time. You just can't rush it and be well instantly. Of course, life goes on even though we're not well and that stinks. I don't know what the answer is except that we have to realize we simply can't do as much as we used to until we get healed completely from surgery (my surgeon told me that to be totally healed takes 3 mo.) and our hormones are balanced- which can take on average a good 6 months. Ack.

Alexis


----------

